# Does my wife need a new body?



## infinitex (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi All.

A few years ago I bought my wife a canon xti along with the lenses and flash listed below. She mainly uses the Camera for Family Shots. This  Christmas I added a new lense(50mm f1.8) base on some googling I did along with 8.5 hours of Photography classes. 

So my big question. Would she get any benefits of upgrading her body to a 60D or 7D? She doesnt care about the video features because we have a Canon S21 Camcorder.

There was a huge jump in quality when I upgraded our miniDV camcorder to the S21. Would I be getting the same results the the DSLR by upgrading?

Thanks for your response


----------



## Juice (Dec 23, 2011)

Best thread title I have seen in a while.

Benefits of what? What does she want out of a camera?


----------



## Dao (Dec 24, 2011)

Juice said:


> Best thread title I have seen in a while.
> 
> Benefits of what? What does she want out of a camera?



That's what I thought.


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 24, 2011)

I was totally tricked into opening this thread! lol


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 24, 2011)

What's wrong with her current body?


----------



## Dominantly (Dec 24, 2011)

It's pixelated.If she has exceeded her  current bodies capabilities, and has the desire utilize the features the 7D would have over her current body, then go for it!Will you notice a huge improvement over the photos the xti produces from simply changing cameras---- big fat no.


----------



## Crollo (Dec 24, 2011)

Yes, cut off her head and buy her a new body, immediately.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Dec 24, 2011)

480sparky said:


> What's wrong with her current body?



Don't answer that...it's a trick question.


----------



## jake337 (Dec 24, 2011)

I'd have to see a picture first!













Sorry, had to do it!


----------



## naptime (Dec 24, 2011)

i'm inclined to think that a stair stepper or a treadmill would be much cheaper.


----------



## LightSpeed (Dec 24, 2011)

naptime said:


> i'm inclined to think that a stair stepper or a treadmill would be much cheaper.




LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## LightSpeed (Dec 24, 2011)

Every mans wife needs a new body at some point.
So does every woman's husband.


----------



## ann (Dec 24, 2011)

Hope she doesn't hang out here.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 24, 2011)

Seriously....I am an advocate of growing into an upgraded body. I have the 7D and its a fit and fine thing.


----------



## mishele (Dec 24, 2011)

I love you guys!! That title is all win!! LOL


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 24, 2011)

Post her photo, I will tell you.


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Dec 24, 2011)

This thread title is awesome roflmao! Everyones head thinks in 2 places for this one. 

I say go bigger and better 7d!!!!


----------



## infinitex (Aug 30, 2012)

RebeccaAPhotography said:


> This thread title is awesome roflmao! Everyones head thinks in 2 places for this one.
> 
> I say go bigger and better 7d!!!!


Thanks for the replies. She got the 5D Mark III  / 135L F2 / 85 1.8/ 70-200 2.8 IS Mk2 -


----------



## pgriz (Aug 30, 2012)

infinitex said:


> RebeccaAPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > This thread title is awesome roflmao! Everyones head thinks in 2 places for this one.
> ...




Whooof! THAT'S an upgrade from the XTi all right. Does she upgrade everything in those kinds of increments?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 30, 2012)

pgriz said:


> infinitex said:
> 
> 
> > RebeccaAPhotography said:
> ...



...'cause if she *DOES upgrade "everything" *in those kinda' increments...you're gonna be replaced by some highly-paid, buff, handsome Hollywood movie actor...just sayin'...


----------



## infinitex (Aug 30, 2012)

Derrel said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > infinitex said:
> ...


Who said I wasn't the highly-paid, buff, Hollywood guy???


----------



## Aloicious (Aug 30, 2012)

hah...this thread is great....

congrats on your wife's new body...


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Alpha (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## jaomul (Aug 31, 2012)

That's like upgrading from Henry hippo to Megan Fox


----------



## ClickAddict (Aug 31, 2012)

We have a photo of the month, but is there a "Thread of the Month" ?  Because this one would surely win.  That has to be the smartest/funniest title I've seen in years.


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 31, 2012)

So.... the big question is.... how's her new body huh?


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Aug 31, 2012)

The most important thing is that you NEVER tell her she needs a new body!


----------



## infinitex (Aug 31, 2012)

molested_cow said:


> So.... the big question is.... how's her new body huh?



Her new body is awesome, too bad I cant touch it - She smacks my hand


----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)

How big are 5Ds?


----------

